# Barney Lake - Monroes



## lone hunter (Jan 23, 2008)

I am taking the kids camping/fishing the second week of June. Is Barney accessible? Als, I have always camped well to the south on hunting trips and only visited Barney. I see that it is open to primitive camping, what is the definition? I have a couple of Spring Bars, and would have an ATV trailer. Is the road pass the dam open to truck traffic and camping?


----------



## lone hunter (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorr about the double post, my computer said it did not post. Is is still possible to delete a post, could not find that in the new format.:x


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Snotel site at Box Creek shows no snow. Barney is about 1200 feet higher. I would guess you are pretty close to good to go. Maybe a local can chime in.
It has been a few years since I was down there but I believe the road ends at Barney Lake.
Seems like there were a few tent spots just befor the dam and on top of it.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

As of a couple days ago, there was still a snow drift blocking access to Manning Meadow, and thus Barney as well. However, hopes are that access to Manning will be available this week -- You should be able to get very close to Barney (if not all the way) by next week.

Spawning operations will be starting this week at Manning Meadow (as soon as they bust through the drift!). If it is still going on when you show up, you should stop and have a look to see what is happening. It's a pretty amazing thing to watch.


----------

